# Surf Casting



## chrly brown (Feb 6, 2008)

What would be the best set up (reasonably priced) for Surf Casting to get the most distance and are there any techniques I should know?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Charlie,

Those are some pretty broad questions... 

When you say most distance do you mean fishing or tourney casting??

How much weight will you be throwing??

Spinning or casting??

Budget??

As far as techniques go, yes some are better than others. There is the basic overhead thump cast, the beach (or hatteras) cast, the groundcast and the pendulum cast.

It really depends on how much time/effort you want to put into learning.

Tommy


----------

